# Sette Bikes?



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Is the Sette bike line any good?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

they're new to the market, and not very popular (yet?) so you will have a tough time finding user reviews, and good ones (honest reviews) are even more rare. 

They look to have good bang/buck, similar to all other bikes sold online. 

The image they portray to me is that they are a online bike store's house brand, and dont really have a heritage/history/R&D in biking. I'd personally look elsewhere. Buying online is also a risk, i'm sure you're already aware of them.

Which sette bike are you looking at, so maybe we can give you other recommendations to compare them to.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Talk to Highdell he has had one for a while!


----------



## hamshank (Jan 30, 2009)

Why do you think buying online is a risk louis? You take out the middle man that is going to jack up the price.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ae111black said:


> Talk to Highdell he has had one for a while!


yay! a reason to post a pic! (older pic - more betterer now )


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

louisssss said:


> they're new to the market, and not very popular (yet?) so you will have a tough time finding user reviews, and good ones (honest reviews) are even more rare.


New as in has been on the Market for 7 years. New compared to main stream brands, but not new to the market as you said.



louisssss said:


> They look to have good bang/buck, similar to all other bikes sold online.


Correct



louisssss said:


> The image they portray to me is that they are a online bike store's house brand, and dont really have a heritage/history/R&D in biking. I'd personally look elsewhere. Buying online is also a risk, i'm sure you're already aware of them.


So since there a newer company you would give them a pass? There frames have tons of R&D, they are all well known designs that have been around for many years and have been used by many companies and have no known weaknesses in the frames like a lot of other mass produced main stream companies that come out with untested new designs every year.

The only risk to online buying is shipping cost. If your bikes breaks you have to send it back to the place you bought it to be fixed...thats the only real downside. Fit of the bike can be done quite well using the sizing charts most places have.


louisssss said:


> Which sette bike are you looking at, so maybe we can give you other recommendations to compare them to.


Diddo


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

My Reken for your reference Gray


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> Why do you think buying online is a risk?


You may not like it. I wouldn't buy a bike without riding it, even just a few times aroud the block. There's also the added expense of having the bike assembled and, perhaps, setting up gears/brakes. Obviously these are things that can easily be done by the buyer, but the potential is there for an extra $50 or so on the price of the bike. For new riders, the kind of people who will typically buy unseen/online, the support of a local shop can be priceless.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Dremer03 said:


> There (sic) frames have tons of R&D, they are all well known designs that have been around for many years and have been used by many companies and have *no known weaknesses in the frames like a lot of other mass produced main stream companies that come out with untested new designs every year*.


Really? Would you name just three "mainstream" companies who don't test their product before retailing them. Are you aware of how many Ibex frames had frame faults? Snapping seat-tubes was a known problem with at least one of their frames, which, by the way, are also generic catalogue frames made for multiple brands. If one were to compare failures proportionally with say, Specialized or Giant, I would expect a higher rate of failure in the catalogue frames. Please don't think that I'm saying catalogue frames are dangerous or liable to break, but to say that they are completely without risk of failure is an absolute fallacy.



Dremer03 said:


> Diddo


The word is _ditto_. It is derived from the Latin _dictus_, which means "having been said". It's verging on the ironic that you should be unable to spell a word which so aptly describes your primary source of experience and knowledge.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

SteveUK said:


> The word is _ditto_. It is derived from the Latin _dictus_, which means "having been said". It's verging on the ironic that you should be unable to spell a word which so aptly describes your primary source of experience and knowledge.


Ditto Sorry.



SteveUK said:


> ? Would you name just three "mainstream" companies who don't test their product before retailing them. Are you aware of how many Ibex frames had frame faults? Snapping seat-tubes was a known problem with at least one of their frames, which, by the way, are also generic catalogue frames made for multiple brands. If one were to compare failures proportionally with say, Specialized or Giant, I would expect a higher rate of failure in the catalogue frames. Please don't think that I'm saying catalogue frames are dangerous or liable to break, but to say that they are completely without risk of failure is an absolute fallacy


I did not mean for it to come off they way I typed it. Typically main stream brands come out with new designs every year, correct? Those designs are of course tested by the companies, correct? They still have failures, typically with one specific design that has a weakness, correct? (not saying ALL frames have a weakness, but it does happen) Where as with Sette uses well known, proven designs. I haven't seen or heard from people having frame failures, not there isn't. There have been no topics on MTBR about a Sette Frames Failing. If you know of one, I would be more than happy to change my statement.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Answer my question and I'll answer yours. Fair enough?

*Name three mainstream companies who do not test their frame designs before making them available for retail.*


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SteveUK said:


> *Name three mainstream companies who do not test their frame designs before making them available for retail.*


Mongoose, Next, Magna 
Anyone of those companies sells more bikes than Sette, Ibex and Motobecane put together!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

SteveUK said:


> Answer my question and I'll answer yours. Fair enough?
> 
> *Name three mainstream companies who do not test their frame designs before making them available for retail.*


I clarified my statement above. I stated they test, but some times they have frames still fail. No reason to get all snappy.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Mongoose, Next, Magna


ouch, that is very true. Those are main stream bikes :thumbsup:

Clarify that Walmart mongoose bikes are the ones you are referring to? Not sure what a normal Mongoose bike has for a failure rate, but I am sure it is not as much as the Walgoose bike.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Dremer03 said:


> I clarified my statement above.


You absolutely did NOT clarify your statement; you completely changed it!! Seriously, you must think I have a double-figure IQ if you think that I'm going to compare your two statements and think "oh yeah, I really misunderstood what he meant".

And don't tell me when there's reason or not to get snappy. Having to devote even five minutes of my time to try and counteract the shite that you continue to spread across these forums gives me plenty of reason to be short with you. You have no idea of the effort I put into just remaining civil with you, so you'll forgive me if every once in a while I get a little tetchy.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

SteveUK said:


> You absolutely did NOT clarify your statement; you completely changed it!! Seriously, you must think I have a double-figure IQ if you think that I'm going to compare your two statements and think "oh yeah, I really misunderstood what he meant".


You say potato...

I'm sorry it confused you, I really did not mean it come off like I wrote it.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Dremer03 said:


> I'm sorry it confused you, I really did not mean it come off like I wrote it.


You didnt confuse me. You tried to confuse me by babbling crap about what you "really meant", when in fact you were just trying to change your stance without admitting that you were wrong in the first place.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

SteveUK said:


> You didnt confuse me. You tried to confuse me by babbling crap about what you "really meant", when in fact you were just trying to change your stance without admitting that you were wrong in the first place.


w00t another topic that will turn into a giant back and forth flame war.

I said SORRY, you cant tell me what I was thinking when I typed it. Lets leave it at that, for the sake of this topic.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Dremer03 said:


> w00t another topic that will turn into a giant back and forth flame war.


I'm not flaming. And the only reason it goes back and forth is because you insist on trying to argue a point instead of conceding that you were wrong. You then try to get away with it by muddying the waters of the discussion, incredibly, under the attempted guise of "clarifying" what you meant. "For the sake of this topic", you say, every time, at the point where you should really be saying, even just to yourself, "I got it wrong.". This is your oft-repeated MO, which anyone with half a brain can spot, by the way; and this is why I was so sure that you were just a kid. Its the kind of control drama a 10 year-old would try to use to get away with something they knew they'd done wrong. As fascinating as it it to observe in an adult (apparently), it's also remarkably tedious.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

SteveUK said:


> I'm not flaming. And the only reason it goes back and forth is because you insist on trying to argue a point instead of conceding that you were wrong. You then try to get away with it by muddying the waters of the discussion, incredibly, under the attempted guise of "clarifying" what you meant. "For the sake of this topic", you say, every time, at the point where you should really be saying, even just to yourself, "I got it wrong.". This is your oft-repeated MO, which anyone with half a brain can spot, by the way; and this is why I was so sure that you were just a kid. Its the kind of control drama a 10 year-old would try to use to get away with something they knew they'd done wrong. As fascinating as it it to observe in an adult (apparently), it's also remarkably tedious.


If it makes you happy.

I said something wrong, sorry...

Happy now, make you feel like a real "adult" to badger someone until they just dont care and concede the point?

Perhaps the OP should ask his Sette questions in the Sette Forum http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=166


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Whoosh.....*



Dremer03 said:


> If it makes you happy.
> 
> I said something wrong, sorry...
> 
> ...


Steve's (and everyone elses') point continues to zoom over your head. When you're called out for giving incorrect advice, you consistently and predictably argue the point from a position of ignorance. It took you several posts to simply say "I was wrong". And even then it was with the petulance and attitude of a child.

The OP is perfectly justified in posting this question here.

To the OP: As Steve suggested, the risk you run with ordering a bike online is you can't determine fit very well. There's no subsitute for throwing a leg over a bike and riding it to determine if it's right for you. Most people won't buy shoes without trying them on for fit. I don't really understand why people buy bikes without trying them on for fit.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Steve's (and everyone elses') point continues to zoom over your head. When you're called out for giving incorrect advice, you consistently and predictably argue the point from a position of ignorance. It took you several posts to simply say "I was wrong". And even then it was with the petulance and attitude of a child.
> 
> The OP is perfectly justified in posting this question here.
> 
> To the OP: As Steve suggested, the risk you run with ordering a bike online is you can't determine fit very well. There's no subsitute for throwing a leg over a bike and riding it to determine if it's right for you. Most people won't buy shoes without trying them on for fit. I don't really understand why people buy bikes without trying them on for fit.


My intent was not to give incorrect advice, I simply did not type it in a way that made the point I was trying to make. I said I was sorry, simple as that.

People buy bikes online to save money, #1 reason.

Some people are comfortable using fit charts and doing the measurements at home to save the money. Doesn't need to be a LBS VS Online topic, simply voicing what I think is the main reason.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sigh...*



Dremer03 said:


> My intent was not to give incorrect advice, I simply did not type it in a way that made the point I was trying to make. I said I was sorry, simple as that.
> 
> People buy bikes online to save money, #1 reason.
> 
> Some people are comfortable using fit charts and doing the measurements at home to save the money. Doesn't need to be a LBS VS Online topic, simply voicing what I think is the main reason.


Show me your data source on the #1 reason you list. What survey or market research are you using to give us this "fact". Certainly this isn't a opinion that you're representing as a fact, is it? After all, you don't do that any more.

Some people may be comfortable doing this. My advice for beginners is that they likely lack the experience to know what the frame measurements correlate to in ride quality. Very few beginners know how a degree or two of headtube angle changes the ride characteristics. It has as much to do with the type of ride they're looking for as fit. And unless you have some knowledge of frame building and geometry, it's hard to determine that.

And you've completely missed my point (again). Try rereading my post.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> My intent was not to give incorrect advice...


We know!!! Nobody is accusing you of deliberately misleading people!. The point is that the advice you _believe_ to be solid is NOT. Do you see? Your perspective is one of limited personal knowledge, advice you'ce cut and pasted from somewhere else and of, for the most part, poor judgement. Is that clear? We don't think that you're something you're not; we just take exception to what you actually are.

Nowhere in this thread, or anywhere else, have I told anyone not to buy a bike online or, in particluar, buy Sette. Somebody asked what the risks/problem might be in buying a bike online and I told them what I saw those risks to be. If I say that one of those risks is that the person may not like the fit, you simply can not reasonably counter that by saying somebody else does like the fit. It's illogical, utterly. The FACT is that some people will buy a bike they've never sat on and just not like it. How many new riders even know how a fit chart will correlate to their experience?

As for your apology; well, you can shove it. It's about as worthy as your advice and as empty as your skull. I don't want you to apologise for your woeful contributions; I just want you desist from posting them.

I see from your signature that you've adopted the role of victim - I wondered when that demon would raise its head. If you have a problem with anything I've said to you, please feel free to report any of my posts, or just me in general, to moderators; I would gladly repeat my opinion of you and your drivel to any of them. You aren't being badgered, though, you're being questioned and reasonably contradicted. The general problem is that you're too witless to be able to take on board what anyone says to you without feeling like you're being attacked.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> Some people may be comfortable doing this. My advice for beginners is that they likely lack the experience to know what the frame measurements correlate to in ride quality. Very few beginners know how a degree or two of headtube angle changes the ride characteristics. It has as much to do with the type of ride they're looking for as fit. And unless you have some knowledge of frame building and geometry, it's hard to determine that.


I agree with the importance of a quality bike shop to help determine the best bike for the rider, especially if the rider is new to the sport. However, I have worked in many shops and in several of them have had employees who have deliberately tried to sell bikes that were a better fit for the shop making money than for the customers' needs. Even a well intentioned employee may have a strong bias for one bike or another...or one style or another. If you don't get a good feeling from a shop, find another one.

Chris


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yes*



ctxcrossx said:


> I agree with the importance of a quality bike shop to help determine the best bike for the rider, especially if the rider is new to the sport. However, I have worked in many shops and in several of them have had employees who have deliberately tried to sell bikes that were a better fit for the shop making money than for the customers' needs. Even a well intentioned employee may have a strong bias for one bike or another...or one style or another. If you don't get a good feeling from a shop, find another one.
> 
> Chris


Without question. Which is why I also think it's important for new mountain bikers to ride as many bikes from different mfg's as they can before making their decision. The rider (not the shop employee) will then be able to determine if a bike feels right to them or not.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

On some of the Sette bikes it's like getting the frame for free..The components are worth the price alone.

Develop a good relationship with your LBS..I'd suggst even give them an opportunity to sell you an equal bike within say +10% of the price, if they cannot say "thanks" but you'll get my service and supply business.


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)

im not all Sette'd out. just shoes and reken frame and they both are great. i love my reken and others have posted good reviews on the frame. but then again, i dont have a lot of experience with other bikes...but i dont care... i like it and thats all that matters. 

ill post a pic soon. im upgrading the fork, wheels and brakes right now.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

STT GUY said:


> On some of the Sette bikes it's like getting the frame for free..The components are worth the price alone.


You should trade mark that before they steal that away and make that there slogan :thumbsup:


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> You should trade mark that before they steal that away and make that there slogan :thumbsup:


my old rd (im ss now) cost more than my reken frame


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

All the Sette hate is unjustifiable. 

Once I get my new shock I will run over all of ya with my wide ass Nevegal tires and leave skid marks on your foreheads.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> All the Sette hate is unjustifiable.
> 
> Once I get my new shock I will run over all of ya with my wide ass Nevegal tires and leave skid marks on your foreheads.


:headphones:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Foolish post...*



Dictatorsaurus said:


> All the Sette hate is unjustifiable.
> 
> Once I get my new shock I will run over all of ya with my wide ass Nevegal tires and leave skid marks on your foreheads.


Edit to add:

Okay, Teapot, /edit

Other than loius (and I think we can agree to discount his mostly useless opinions), where's this phantom hate you're refering to?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> All the Sette hate is unjustifiable.
> 
> Once I get my new shock I will run over all of ya with my wide ass Nevegal tires and leave skid marks on your foreheads.


I forgot to add that I will be singing "I'm a little teapot" while I run over your foreheads.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Edit to add:
> 
> Okay, Teapot, /edit
> 
> Other than loius (and I think we can agree to discount his mostly useless opinions), where's this phantom hate you're refering to?


louisssss is a funny dude and I don't take him too seriously.

He bashes the hell out of Sette and Price point then goes around asking about Sette products, bugs Dremer03 to give him a discount, places an order with PP which goes well and then continues to bash them....hahah


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

Dremer03's signature said:


> Vested in Sette, Tri-flow & Price Point


Maybe you have clarified this before, but what specifically is your "vested" interest in those brands? Are you a sponsored rider? An employee? A stock holder? A fanboy? Something else? I'm not trying to flame you, I really just want to know where you are coming from.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> All the Sette hate is unjustifiable.


It's worth pointing out that there is no Sette hating going on in this thread. Nobody has even said anything slightly derogatory about the brand or the frames they put their name on.

It's funny, in a manner of speaking, how any words of caution about buying bikes online is immediately pounced upon as being specifically about buying, or rather not buying, a particular brand - in this case Sette. There are numerous threads where Ibex fanboys took exactly the same exception.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

since we're on the topic of catalog frames, the company that makes the sette frames and many others has some interesting frames, is there somewhere you can buy from the full catalog rather than having to find company like sette that has picked it up??

check:
http://www.astroeng.com.tw/


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

bbrins said:


> Maybe you have clarified this before, but what specifically is your "vested" interest in those brands? Are you a sponsored rider? An employee? A stock holder? A fanboy? Something else? I'm not trying to flame you, I really just want to know where you are coming from.


I run a fan site, dedicated to supporting Sette owners or potential owners. We came about because at the time MTBR refused to have a Sette Forum. Many, many months after my site launched MTBR adopted a Sette Forum. My Vested interest is when my site launched Sette, Price Point and Tri-Flow gave me items to use for promotional purposes of the site. I am first and for most a Sette Owner when I am on MTBR, and I try to remain as impartial as possible when it comes to Sette, but sometimes it just cant be avoided.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

didnt we just have this on-line vs lbs discussion lastweek? _WALMART_


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

ae111black said:


> didnt we just have this on-line vs lbs discussion lastweek? _WALMART_


Its actually is a "is Sette any good" Topic. It shouldn't be a online VS LBS topic, thats not what was asked.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*How are you able to turn on a computer?*



Dremer03 said:


> Its actually is a "is Sette any good" Topic. It shouldn't be a online VS LBS topic, thats not what was asked.


Once again, you're wrong.

I'm still waiting for you to provide your source for your statement of fact.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Once again, you're wrong.
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to provide your source for your statement of fact.


you are really excessively hostile for no reason.



GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Is the Sette bike line any good?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well...*



Dremer03 said:


> you are really excessively hostile for no reason.


We'll agree to disagree. You have thin skin, have a victim's mentality and provide horrible advice in the Beginner's forum. I'm not being hostile. I bear zero hostility toward you. I will call BS when someone posts it. You post BS more than most.

You are unable to read for context. Try again. The advice about buying local vs. online belongs in this post.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

Trying too Answer the OP's Question...

From my perspective Sette has high quality bikes, for lower prices than paid for big name bikes at a lbs...

The only Sette iv seen, was a carbon road bike, and for the price, did exceed bikes i have seen at my lbs's. Quality was at or above bikes in the range it was in, and in my opinion, quality certainly isn't lacking.

We have a decent amount of reviews of Sette bikes on MTBR.COM. These reviews are here to help us. The reviews show me that Sette is highly liked by the people that do own them, with minimal problems as far as i can tell you.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Dremer03 said:


> It shouldn't be a online VS LBS topic, thats not what was asked.


It is perfectly possible to discuss the potential risks/negatives of buying a bike online without it being a matter of one versus the other. It's all just pertinent information for people to consider. It's only your black or white, child's mentality which means it has to be an argument about the superiority of one or the other.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Jerry...jerry...jerry...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> Its actually is a "is Sette any good" Topic. It shouldn't be a online VS LBS topic, thats not what was asked.


Dude! It was for a bit than you and UKSteve had your Spat! This thread was like a carbon copy of the other thread for a while!!!!:eekster:


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

wildkyle90 said:


> Trying too Answer the OP's Question...
> 
> From my perspective Sette has high quality bikes, for lower prices than paid for big name bikes at a lbs...
> 
> ...


I personally don't have anything bad to say about the quality of Sette bikes. But here is a statement about the Sette Flite made by our resident Sette "expert" who is "vested" (?) in Sette, Tri Flow and Price Point:



Dremer03 said:


> Yeah it really does suck that the Shock on the bike is prone to Defects


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow , he just never quits . :bluefrown:


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Dude! It was for a bit than you and UKSteve had your Spat! This thread was like a carbon copy of the other thread for a while!!!!:eekster:


I vote for a boxing match.

Highdelll can be the ring girl!!!!!!


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Dude! It was for a bit than you and UKSteve had your Spat! This thread was like a carbon copy of the other thread for a while!!!!:eekster:


Imagine how I feel after posting a simple question and getting this abortion of a derailed thread complete with a pissing match and johnson measure off.

I posted it here because I am a beginner and had what I thought to be a beginner question about a line of bikes whose price seemed to good to be true. I didn't post it on the Sette forum, because I figured I would a get biased answers.

As to the models that I was looking at...the Flite and the Ace.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Imagine how I feel after posting a simple question and getting this abortion of a derailed thread complete with a pissing match and johnson measure off.
> 
> I posted it here because I am a beginner and had what I thought to be a beginner question about a line of bikes whose price seemed to good to be true. I didn't post it on the Sette forum, because I figured I would a get biased answers.
> 
> As to the models that I was looking at...the Flite and the Ace.


Sorry for any derailment of your topic.

To be helpful I will post any bad aspect of each bike that I know.

The Juicy 3 Brakes on the Ace and Flite, are prone to issues sometimes very hit and miss depending on who you talk to. Some people have no issues some people do.

The rear shock on the Flite is Prone to leaking, as Dictatorsaurus knows since he just got a Flite with a completely dead rear shock. Price Point is replacing it and upgrading him for the cost of shipping.

What kind of riding did you plan on doing?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

They are entirely adequate , catalog frames , no more no less . If you feel comfortable buying online you could do worse .


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> They are entirely adequate , catalog frames , no more no less . If you feel comfortable buying online you could do worse .


What do you mean by "catalog frame?"

As far as what type of riding I am doing...I'm riding in coastal Nor cal. Lots of small mountains/hills. Lot of climbing and down hills.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> What do you mean by "catalog frame?"
> 
> As far as what type of riding I am doing...I'm riding in coastal Nor cal. Lots of small mountains/hills. Lot of climbing and down hills.


I own a Flite which I got recently. As Dremer03 mentioned, It came with a faulty shock. Price Point are taking care of it and will most likely send me an upgraded shock which is the Monarch 4.2.

The Flite is a little heavy at 34lbs. My hard tail is 30lbs so I really don't think I'm going to be bothered by the added 4lbs.

The Ace is geared more towards XC and is lighter than the Flite. The thing I don't like about the Ace is the fact that is comes with the Tora 302 fork. I think they should have offered it with the Tora 318 instead. I have the 318 and I think it's a really nice fork for the money.

Highdelll is the guy to ask about the Flite. He has had his for a while and knows them very well.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

A Catalog frame is a frame that is purchased from a factory with the soul purpose of rebranding. Sette simply buys frames in bulk from a factory, specify paint design logos, and if it is a bike the parts that go in it. The designs are oldies but goodies that dont have any real known problems.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> What do you mean by "catalog frame?"
> 
> As far as what type of riding I am doing...I'm riding in coastal Nor cal. Lots of small mountains/hills. Lot of climbing and down hills.


Catalog frames are exactly that , frames in a catalog that are available to any who will pay for them . Slap your name on it , put it up on your site , instant bike company . If you search around enough you will find others selling these exact frames , calling them some other name . This dosent make them bad choises by any means , they are adequate .


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Covered...*



GrayBeard Pirate said:


> What do you mean by "catalog frame?"
> 
> As far as what type of riding I am doing...I'm riding in coastal Nor cal. Lots of small mountains/hills. Lot of climbing and down hills.


The definition of catalog frames is covered. There's nothing wrong with catalog frames. The problem I have with them for beginners is that you can't ride one. You can look at size charts and measure your inseam, etc. to determine the correct size but as a beginner, you don't have a clue what 1/2 a degree of change in the headtube angle or chain stays being shorter by 12 mm means or what those changes mean to how the bike rides.

I've been riding a long time. I would not buy a bike without riding it first. Granted this is my personal preference and I suppose you could make the arguement that I'll never wind up getting a "good deal" on a catalog bike. Then again, I'll never buy a bike that has a geometry or fit that I don't approve of, saving me the cost of buying a bike that I won't want to ride.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Imagine how I feel after posting a simple question and getting this abortion of a derailed thread complete with a pissing match and johnson measure off.


I started a thread a while ago asking about brand name frames and whatnot.

The thread got derailed big time and I had to tell a few people off and they didn't seem to like it.

Just because it's a public forum and there seem to be no consequences to poor behavior people think it's ok going around crapping on each other. I guarantee you the same people would be like puppy dogs if they ever met you in person.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

catalog frame or not i find sette to make a bike adequate enough for beginners or veterans alike...

Not trying to start an argument any more than we have already have had, but seriously, no bike/ bike company is perfect.

Just as the big names Specialized, Trek, etc. They make beginners bikes and bikes for veterans who have been in the sport a long time, Sette is no exception.

They do have a 5 pound full suspension frame (the ace which iv considered and still am) and imo thats a pretty big deal ecspecially for the price (once again, with no real problems heard of with that frame) I only know of 1 person with a cracked sette frame on this site, im sure there is more though.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> There's nothing wrong with catalog frames. The problem I have with them for beginners is that you can't ride one. You can look at size charts and measure your inseam, etc. to determine the correct size but as a beginner, you don't have a clue what 1/2 a degree of change in the headtube angle or chain stays being shorter by 12 mm means or what those changes mean to how the bike rides.
> 
> I've been riding a long time. I would not buy a bike without riding it first. Granted this is my personal preference and I suppose you could make the arguement that I'll never wind up getting a "good deal" on a catalog bike. Then again, I'll never buy a bike that has a geometry or fit that I don't approve of, saving me the cost of buying a bike that I won't want to ride.


I think this is an excellent point, but also goes to why a catalog frame may be ideal for the beginner. While an experienced rider will definitely know the huge difference between seemingly insignificant differences, the beginner won't, since they havne't logged enough miles on enough different bikes. The beginner can ride a catalog bike that is at a great price point, but which has a couple "less than ideal" specifications for that rider because they wouldn't know any difference anyway.

Chris


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Is the Sette bike line any good?


In response to this amazingly simple question, the answer is:

Yup.

The bikes are fine. They are of the same quality many other manufacturers put out there, and for the price, you get better than average components.

And as much as it will pain SteveUK, I nominate him for Dremer Moderator. All Dremer's posts will have to be approved by Steve first, which will give Dremer one great big fat ****ing chance of every posting again, and while it won't give any of us the time back we've spent correcting Dremer, it will stop us from wasting any more time on him. Of course, this is assuming SteveUK would allow himself to be slowly driven into a state of dementia coupled with a mind bending degree of alcoholism that would make Keith Richards consider rehab.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

quietcornerrider said:


> In response to this amazingly simple question, the answer is:
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...


Tis the post of the year . :thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

quietcornerrider said:


> In response to this amazingly simple question, the answer is:
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...


+1!:thumbsup: :band: :rant: :yikes:


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

highdelll said:


> yay! a reason to post a pic! (older pic - more betterer now )


Pretty sweet...what have you changed added from the stock purchase?


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Pretty sweet...what have you changed added from the stock purchase?


The Sierra Nevada kickstand.

I don't like 'em though. Too fragile.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Tis the post of the year . :thumbsup:


I took that as a HUGE compliment until I realized the year is a mere 10 days old.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> w00t another topic that* I* will turn into a giant back and forth flame war.
> 
> I said SORRY, you cant tell me what I was thinking when I typed it. Lets leave it at that, for the sake of this topic.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

i had a sette shadow frame (just a frame when i got it, does that make me an idiot for not being able to test ride it to make sure it fits?) that i took down hilling at seven springs and it took that beating with no problems. its probably the only hardtail bike i would have taken there.








dont mind me, i know im funny looking


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

mullen119 said:


> dont mind me, i know im funny looking


So am I and every one else in this thread.  :madman:


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

lol...dremer03 is the worst thing to ever happen to settes PR department......seems like every time he tries to back them, more people walk away from the brand.

with that said...a friend wanted to get into riding. had to buy new since his company was reimbursing him for some of the cost, but was on a budget. i recommended an ACE and he seems to like it alot for the light riding he does. no issues with the bike at all. best speced bike in the price range.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sweet looking bike....*

Nice bike.

There are a bunch of hardtails that will standup to FR/DH/DJ.

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/miii/
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/crush/

http://www.santacruzmtb.com/chameleon/
http://www.santacruzmtb.com/jackal/

Just so no one's feelings get hurt, I add this disclaimer: Your Sette looks like a great bike and all that matters is that you're happy with it. My point is that there are plenty of great hard tails, just as there are plenty of great FS bikes.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> There are a bunch of hardtails that will standup to FR/DH/DJ.
> 
> ...


i guess i ment its the only hard tail bike i have owned that i would take down hilling. i know there are some really nice hard tail bikes that are more ment for it then what i had. i actually dont even have that bike anymore. i had so much fun at seven springs that i bought an AM bike that i could ride there and still my local XC riding. id like to take it to snow shoe as well but i dont know it 5 1/2 inches of travel is enough for what snow shoe has on its trails


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

mullen119 said:


> i guess i ment its the only hard tail bike i have owned that i would take down hilling. i know there are some really nice hard tail bikes that are more ment for it then what i had. i actually dont even have that bike anymore. i had so much fun at seven springs that i bought an AM bike that i could ride there and still my local XC riding. id like to take it to snow shoe as well but i dont know it 5 1/2 inches of travel is enough for what snow shoe has on its trails


Got pics of your new bike?

Here's my Flite fellas:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Go for it.....*



mullen119 said:


> i guess i ment its the only hard tail bike i have owned that i would take down hilling. i know there are some really nice hard tail bikes that are more ment for it then what i had. i actually dont even have that bike anymore. i had so much fun at seven springs that i bought an AM bike that i could ride there and still my local XC riding. id like to take it to snow shoe as well but i dont know it 5 1/2 inches of travel is enough for what snow shoe has on its trails


Take it to Snow Shoe. Ride it, have fun.....

There are lots of people that used to ride Snow Shoe on rigid or hardtails with 60-80mm of travel. It's all relative.

Quick personal story....

One of our local trails was closed to the public for several years. This used to be one of the most challenging trails in the local area. The last time I rode the trail, it was on a hardtail with a whole 60mm of elastomer fork. I loved the trail for its challenge. I went back when it opened back up with my FS bike (5" front and rear) and couldn't ride the trail. I got old and soft.

Trails that are above rider's level make that rider improve exponentially. Almost every time I come back from an epic (don't sue me Specialized) ride, I'm an improved rider.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Almost every time I come back from an epic (don't sue me Specialized) ride, I'm an improved rider.


Nice try buddy...the letter from the Spec. lawyers is on it's way already!


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Got pics of your new bike?
> 
> i like that flite, i think i will buy the frame when i get sick of the teocali frame. ( i change frames often)
> 
> ...


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

gray beard, after wading through 10 miles of horse s**t on this thread, i'll answer your question. i own 3 santa cruz bikes. i needed an extra bike at my son's house in colorado ( i live on the north coast ). i saw the sette' ace on pricepoint's web site and decided i would try it. i visit my son 5 times a year so i do a fair amount of riding on the front range. it is a good bike for the money. it handle's rock gardens really well and i am very pleased with the quality of the bike. would i buy another one, of course. name brands don't mean much to me.

i hope this helps.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

norton55 said:


> gray beard, after wading through 10 miles of horse s**t on this thread, i'll answer your question. i own 3 santa cruz bikes. i needed an extra bike at my son's house in colorado ( i live on the north coast ). i saw the sette' ace on pricepoint's web site and decided i would try it. i visit my son 5 times a year so i do a fair amount of riding on the front range. it is a good bike for the money. it handle's rock gardens really well and i am very pleased with the quality of the bike. would i buy another one, of course. name brands don't mean much to me.
> 
> i hope this helps.


What do you think of the Tora 302 that came with the bike?


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> What do you think of the Tora 302 that came with the bike?


i weigh 140 pounds, so coil forks don't work so well for me. i find that fox makes the best suspension products. having said that, when i stopped trying to compare my blur xc with the ace i realized that i like the ride. the tora took a few rides to break in, but i like the handling and set-up on it. the bar mounted lock out is cool also. i know there have been some issues with the tora, but mine has been trouble free so far.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Imagine how I feel after posting a simple question and getting this abortion of a derailed thread complete with a pissing match and johnson measure off.
> 
> I posted it here because I am a beginner and had what I thought to be a beginner question about a line of bikes whose price seemed to good to be true. I didn't post it on the Sette forum, because I figured I would a get biased answers.
> 
> As to the models that I was looking at...the Flite and the Ace.


I hear ya on that.

Here is what I have done to clean up this thread.

Add louisssss and Dremer03 to your ignore list. This will successfully hide any information that they attempt to bring to the table (which 99.9% of the time is not particularly good advice anyway).

From there, in 3 posts or less you get the correct answer to your question that they are a perfectly acceptable, cataloged sourced frame (not a bad thing) that will allow someone new to the sport to have an unused bike at a relatively low cost.


----------



## illwill88 (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveUK said:


> The word is _ditto_. It is derived from the Latin _dictus_, which means "having been said". It's verging on the ironic that you should be unable to spell a word which so aptly describes your primary source of experience and knowledge.


jeeze what else do u know?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

illwill88 said:


> jeeze what else do u (sic) know?


In what context?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SteveUK said:


> Iwill88 said:
> 
> 
> > jeeze what else do u (sic) know?
> ...


Apparently, more latin.
But c'mon doofus, you should know that "sic" goes in brackets - not parentheses. :lol:


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

highdelll said:


> But c'mon doofus, you should know that "sic" goes in brackets - not parentheses. :lol:


[sarcasm]I did not mean for it to come off they way I typed it. My intent was not to use incorrect punctuation, I simply did not type it in a way that made the point I was trying to make. Sorry if I confused you.[/sarcasm]


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SteveUK said:


> [sarcasm]I did not mean for it to come off *they *way I typed it. My intent was not to use incorrect punctuation, I simply did not type it in a way that made the point I was trying to make. Sorry if I confused you.[/sarcasm]


who did?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

highdelll said:


> who did?


F*ck nose. Apart from the word "punctuation", I C&P'd all of that from Dremer's posts (#10).


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SteveUK said:


> F*ck nose. Apart from the word "punctuation", I C&P'd all of that from Dremer's posts (#10).


DOH!!!
not enough coffee yet
Sorry mate 
I would be more than happy to change my statement.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> DOH!!!
> not enough coffee yet
> Sorry mate
> I would be more than happy to change my statement.


Did you get my PM about the seatpost clamp?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Did you get my PM about the seatpost clamp?


yeah, you didn't get my reply?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> yeah, you didn't get my reply?


Nyet (no in Russian).


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Nyet (no in Russian).


well, I'll just say it here then...
RE: My post clamp type and advantages/disadvantages...

I got a red Hope QR.
Red for the blingy-blingy
and QR because I like to change the seatpost height quickly.
(advantage)
"disadvantages"
Heavier than bolted  and makes it easier for a thief to swipe


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*One other disadvantage...*



highdelll said:


> well, I'll just say it here then...
> RE: My post clamp type and advantages/disadvantages...
> 
> I got a red Hope QR.
> ...


Because you're changing the post height more often, you're eventually going to break the seatpost clamp bolt. It's not a huge deal and you can pick a spare up from a LHS for a couple cents. It's a good idea to add that to you pack.

Based on Murphy's law, when your bolt does break, you'll be at a remote trailhead, far away from a hardware store.

I have permanent seatpost clamps on my bike and still carry a spare.

Quick story regarding preventing theft: You're right, they're easier to steal. But stupid theives will still steal your seatpost/seat. When I lived (and commuted) in Chicago, I had a Thudbuster w a permanent seatpost clamp. I went in to a store to buy something, came back out and a thief had stolen my Thudbuster by taking a hacksaw (who the hell carries a hacksaw in the entertainment loop in Chicago) to the seatpost.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> Because ...bla, bla, baa - words words words


I do carry a regular old clamp bolt in my bag :thumbsup: (that and an assortment of other little fasteners
+My bike is not out of my sight except when it's at my house - so I'm not too concerned about thieves.
Dictasaurus was just askin about why I got mine and the pros/cons - that was all I could think of 
-Pretty much for the BLING!!

[not to diminish your good points in your post ]


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I do carry a regular old clamp bolt in my bag :thumbsup: (that and an assortment of other little fasteners
> +My bike is not out of my sight except when it's at my house - so I'm not too concerned about thieves.
> Dictasaurus was just askin about why I got mine and the pros/cons - that was all I could think of
> -Pretty much for the BLING!!
> ...


Your ride really is pimp for an AM bike.

I looked up the hope clamps and was going to get the same one until I saw the price $25!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Your ride really is pimp for an AM bike.
> 
> I looked up the hope clamps and was going to get the same one until I saw the price $25!!


yeah, you gotta shop around a bit more methinks!


----------

